# Happy Holidays ;)



## CountessAdele (Aug 25, 2011)

:tiphat:


----------



## rojo (May 26, 2006)

Haha, very nice. Thank you, and happy holidays to you too, CountessAdele.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Happy Holidays from the South! Here's my arrangement of Jingle Bells, played by my church band. Actually, it's called Jingleberry R.F.D. You'll figure out why.

http://www.mediafire.com/?d5y72d63p5ab5y5


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

Happy Holidays from the Southwest Desert of the US.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Happy Bowls Season!


Gildan New Mexico Bowl, Dec. 17th, 2 p.m. EST, ESPN
Temple vs. Wyoming

Famous Idaho Potato Bowl, Dec. 17th, 5:30 p.m. EST, ESPN
Ohio vs. Utah State

R+L Carriers New Orleans Bowl, Dec. 17th, 9 p.m. EST, ESPN
San Diego State vs. Louisiana-Lafayette

Beef 'O' Brady's St. Petersburg Bowl, Dec. 20th, 8 p.m. EST, ESPN
Florida International vs. Marshall

S.D. County Credit Union Poinsettia Bowl, Dec. 21st, 8 p.m. EST, ESPN
(18) TCU vs. Louisiana Tech

MAACO Las Vegas Bowl, Dec. 22nd, 8 p.m. EST, ESPN
Arizona State vs. (7) Boise State

Sheraton Hawaii Bowl, Dec. 24th, 8 p.m. EST, ESPN
Nevada vs. (21) Southern Miss

AdvoCare V100 Independence Bowl, Dec. 26th, 5 p.m. EST, ESPN2
Missouri vs. North Carolina

Little Caesars Bowl, Dec. 27th, 4:30 p.m. EST, ESPN
Western Michigan vs. Purdue

Belk Bowl, Dec. 27th, 8 p.m. EST, ESPN
Louisville vs. NC State

Military Bowl Presented By Northrop Grumman, Dec. 28th, 4:30 p.m. EST, ESPN
Toledo vs. Air Force

Bridgepoint Education Holiday Bowl, Dec. 28th, 8 p.m. EST, ESPN
California vs. (24) Texas

Champs Sports Bowl, Dec. 29th, 5:30 p.m. EST, ESPN
Florida State vs. Notre Dame

Valero Alamo Bowl, Dec. 29th, 9 p.m. EST, ESPN
Washington vs. (12) Baylor

Bell Helicopter Armed Forces Bowl, Dec. 30th, Noon EST, ESPN
BYU vs. Tulsa

New Era Pinstripe Bowl, Dec. 30th, 3:20 p.m. EST, ESPN
Rutgers vs. Iowa State

Franklin American Mortgage Music City Bowl, Dec. 30th, 6:40 p.m. EST, ESPN
Mississippi State vs. Wake Forest

Insight Bowl, Dec. 30th, 10 p.m. EST, ESPN
Iowa vs. (14) Oklahoma

Meineke Car Care of Texas Bowl, Dec. 31st, Noon EST, ESPN
Texas A&M vs. Northwestern

Hyundai Sun Bowl, Dec. 31st, 2 p.m. EST, CBS
Georgia Tech vs. Utah

AutoZone Liberty Bowl, Dec. 31st, 3:30 p.m. EST, ABC
Cincinnati vs. Vanderbilt

Kraft Fight Hunger, Dec. 31st, 3:30 p.m. EST, ESPN
Illinois vs. UCLA

Chick-fil-A Bowl, Dec. 31st, 7:30 p.m. EST, ESPN
Virginia vs. (25) Auburn

TicketCity Bowl, Jan. 2nd, Noon EST, ESPNU
(19) Houston vs. (22) Penn State

Outback Bowl, Jan. 2nd, 1 p.m. EST, ABC
(17) Michigan State vs. (16) Georgia

Capital One Bowl, Jan. 2nd, 1 p.m. EST, ESPN
(20) Nebraska vs. (9) South Carolina

Taxslayer.com Gator Bowl, Jan. 2nd, 1 p.m. EST, ESPN2
Ohio State vs. Florida

Rose Bowl Game presented by Vizio, Jan. 2nd, 5 p.m. EST, ESPN
(10) Wisconsin vs. (5) Oregon

Tostitos Fiesta Bowl, Jan. 2nd, 8:30 p.m. EST, ESPN
(4) Stanford vs. (3) Oklahoma State

Allstate Sugar Bowl, Jan. 3rd, 8:30 p.m. EST, ESPN
(13) Michigan vs. (11) Virginia Tech

Discover Orange Bowl, Jan. 4th, 8:30 p.m. EST, ESPN
(23) West Virginia vs. (15) Clemson

AT&T Cotton Bowl, Jan. 6th, 8 p.m. EST, FOX
(8) Kansas State vs. (6) Arkansas

BBVA Compass Bowl, Jan. 7th, 1 p.m. EST, ESPN
SMU vs. Pittsburgh

GoDaddy.com Bowl, Jan. 8th, 9 p.m. EST, ESPN
Arkansas State vs. Northern Illinois

Allstate BCS National Championship Game, Jan. 9th, 8:30 p.m. EST, ESPN
(1) LSU vs. (2) Alabama


----------



## LordBlackudder (Nov 13, 2010)

Umm okay. Have a nice holiday, where are you going?


----------



## larifari (Sep 5, 2011)

Let me be the first to say happily and politically incorrectly:

MERRY CHRISTMAS to all and a Happy New Year!

Those of other faith can - if they want - wish me happy holidays according to their own faith or lack thereof, if they are gracious enough to do so after my greetings.


----------



## hawk (Oct 1, 2007)

Happy Holyday's!


----------



## karenpat (Jan 16, 2009)

Merry Christmas/Happy Holidays!


----------



## Chi_townPhilly (Apr 21, 2007)

Vaneyes said:


> Happy Bowls Season...
> GoDaddy.com Bowl, Jan. 8th, 9 p.m. EST, ESPN
> Arkansas State vs. Northern Illinois


Thanks!

(But seriously), this is as true now as it was then:


Chi_townPhilly said:


> Here at the "Philly" household, we celebrate Christmas, complete with a now-annual, unapologetic, non-politically-correct Christmas Party (so you probably won't hear much from me this weekend), but whatever end-of-year celebrations you're involved in, or even if you're simply looking forward to hopes for a better New Year, a hearty "Best Wishes" to all virtual friends and acquaintances.


----------



## Rasa (Apr 23, 2009)

A Cappella is the best...


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

In UK at this time of year, we wish those who celebrate Christmas, Merry Christmas. It's not regarded as politically incorrect to do so here & with friends of other faiths we send them greetings on their celebration day.

I have several Hindu friends & always send them Happy Diwali cards.

But as it's the usual greeting for my American friends - Happy Holidays from me.


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

Have a holly, jolly Christmas! It's the best time of the year.


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

Seasons Greetings to all, regardless of our bunfights here, all the best for 2012 as well! I'll be awol from this forum from around Christmas day to sometime in January. Still about a week to go & still got to do some xmas shopping, although I don't have that long a "list," thank heavens...


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Sid James said:


> I'll be awol from this forum from around Christmas day to sometime in January.


Wow, what will we do without our favorite resident of Jurassic Park? You'll have to double up on your postings beforehand.


----------



## presto (Jun 17, 2011)

Wishing you all a very merry Christmas from your resident classical music loving bodybuilder. :lol:


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

presto said:


> Wishing you all a very merry Christmas from your resident classical music loving bodybuilder. :lol:


Merry Christmas Mr. Big Arms


----------



## Rasa (Apr 23, 2009)

presto said:


> Wishing you all a very merry Christmas from your resident classical music loving bodybuilder. :lol:


That's how my fingers feel after Cortot and scales.


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## GoneBaroque (Jun 16, 2011)

Sundown tonight begins where I am the Festival of Lights and Liberation, so to our friends of the Jewish Faith a happy Hanukkah. And in the most politically incorrect manner to those of the Christian Faith A most Blessed Christmas. For those not covered by the above a Joyous Solstice. Now as the great Ted Lewis used to say "Is Everybody Happy?"


----------

